# South West / Bristol meet up NEW DATE



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All

Have just emailed a few people with a possible date for a Bristol meet up.

How do people fancy SUNDAY 6 MARCH at JUMP soft play near Cribbs Causeway at about 10.30 or 11ish?

Let me know if you are coming so I know who to look out for - we normally end up in the corner of the toddler bit!

For anyone who hasn't met us yet we are a really friendly bunch who meet up, have a chat, grab some lunch & generally have a laugh while kids play.  For thinkers and tryers we know the soft play environment can be a bit daunting but we hope to make up for it with being so friendly.  Just let me know if you are coming so I know to look out for you - if anyone needs my mobile number for contact on the day just PM me.  
Jx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

HI all
It looks like very few people can meet up on 6 March so I thought I'd change the date & see if more people can manage it.
So how about:
Date:  Sunday 3 April
Time:  11am (ish)
Place:  Jump soft play
Hopefully Caramac & Southern Angel will have had their little people by then so we can get to meet them & cuddle babies whilst giving the new mums a few hours break!  It would be lovely to see as many people as fancy coming. 
Let me know if you can make the new date - if anyone is desperate to meet up early March we could still do that as well but let me know
Jen


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd push this a bit further up the board in case anyone wanted to join us - everyone welcome!


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to shunt this up thte list a bit & remind people we are meeting up on Sunday.  Hope some of you fancy coming along otherwise I will be a billy no mates!


----------

